# Craftsman miter saw woes



## Joebloggins` (Aug 9, 2007)

Hello all,

Searching for an answer to a problem with my miter saw and found this forum. Maybe someone has had a similar problem.

I have an older model Craftsman miter saw. I was trying to cut some crown moldings today and couldn't get a good square fit on the outside corners. After a bit of checking the saw, I found that the fence is about 1 degree out of square with the blade. I adjusted the fence as far as it would go but it appears it was at that setting all along; I'm still out by a degree. I talked to the Craftsman help line and their only suggestion was to reset the fence. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## Joining_Heads (May 27, 2007)

make sure you check your saw for squareness with something other than a speed sqaure. i think the best way to be sure is to cut a piece of 1x stock them flip it. 

If you have adjusted the fence as far as it slides then you might have a bunk saw. Get a new one I guess.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Joe: If you have an older model to adjust it properly you must adjust THE TABLETOP. There are screw holes in the top, make shure fence is NOT moving, then loosen those screws and ADJUST the tabletop till square. also make very shure that the blade is vertically square to the top.
JackM


----------



## Revemup (Apr 17, 2008)

*re: fence problem with sears miter saw*

Welcome to the club. I have the same problem with mine. After worrying with it for a long time, I've finally decided that it was MADE that way. There is a slight bow in the fence of mine, and there is no adjustment that can be made to correct it. I'm working on a ptfe insert for mine, to realign it. If I'm successful, I'll send you the plan, or just make you one. Keep in touch. (better than just pitching it)


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

Seems like all of their saws are off. I won't be buying one of their miter saws. Make sure the blade is properly aligned and balanced, as well as square. The miter on my table saw is off 2 degrees and the fence also has a bow in it. The gauge on the miter guide is also off about 1/2 degree. I'm always fudging, but my cuts usually come out okay. A friend of mine a few thousand miles away has the same saw, same problems. Other than that Craftsman has good tools, especially if they are sourced by Delta/Porter Cable.


----------



## thumbkins (Mar 23, 2008)

And all this time I thought I was the only one with this problem!!!!! It seems I have to adjust it every time I use it.


----------



## Jvniemeyer (Aug 13, 2011)

I just took the fence off of my craftsman saw today and decided to try something new. Since it isn't square anyway, I removed it and braced the two ends with blocks of wood and clamped the center down toward the bench. I got about 60% of the bow out of the fence. It is almost square, so I have it clamping again this evening.

May be an easier way to find square. If not, I may try to fabricate something myself to replace the OEM fence.

So far so good. Will update with any changes.

Joe


----------



## Final Notice (Aug 9, 2011)

if these miter saws are causing so many problems with not just 1 consumer but ALOT of consumers, why doesnt anybody do something about it? does craftsman know about this problem?


----------



## wkumtrider (Jan 30, 2010)

Having the same problem with my Craftsman miter saw. No matter how much I adjust the fence, it will not square up. Thought it was something I was doing wrong.


----------

